#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  platform and support clip design for vessels

## ganeshganesh.s

hai all,
i have newly started up with Design . 

Now i need to design and state calculations for the platform, support clips and bolts mounted on vessels.
I was searching for some precious steps in doing that. Landed up finding 
*PIP STE05535* would serve the purpose.

Can anyone provide me with this standard.
I searched the forum , i was able to find all other PIP standards, but this one ... No!!!.



So kindly help me up guys,
Regards,
Bharan.See More: platform and support clip design for vessels

----------


## alzuhd

appreciate having a copy

----------

